# BMW 5 Series E60 - Headlights cleaning



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Hi there 

Applologies if I am posting this to the wrong area, I have a BMW 5 Series late 2006 with Bixenons headlights, and because of the motorway mileage my headlights are bit hazy and cloudy now, I tried several forums to search for a product that I can use on my headlights(Transparent plastic NOT glass) to clean them properly but could not find any appropriate product. 

As I am not a DIY person, so I would avoid sanding the headlights as most probably I am going to create a mess. So is there any product out there designed specifically for this purpose?

Thanks a million in advance.

Salman


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

As a first port of call, you could try the Meguiar's Plast-x which you can pick up from Halfords.
See how that gets on, then decide if you want to attack them further.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i used megs #205 on a finishing pad on my focus lights, worked very well.

Try some clay on them first


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Check this out, I have looked for another thread that had at least 3 examples of correction on both glass and plastic headlights but struggling to find it, you could look though if this one does not do enough for you?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160826&highlight=light


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

it says it is for "un coated plastic surfaces" how do I find out if my headlights are coated or uncoated?



Beancounter said:


> As a first port of call, you could try the Meguiar's Plast-x which you can pick up from Halfords.
> See how that gets on, then decide if you want to attack them further.


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Thanks mate, this looks fantastic, but do you have other links too?



ALANSHR said:


> Check this out, I have looked for another thread that had at least 3 examples of correction on both glass and plastic headlights but struggling to find it, you could look though if this one does not do enough for you?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160826&highlight=light


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Any idea about this guys, coated or uncoated? sorry new to cars.



salmanhamid said:


> it says it is for "un coated plastic surfaces" how do I find out if my headlights are coated or uncoated?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

salmanhamid said:


> it says it is for "un coated plastic surfaces" how do I find out if my headlights are coated or uncoated?


To be honest, I don't know the answer, but there are a fair few people (including professional detailers) who correct headlights, so I'm guessing that it wouldn't be too detrimental even if they were coated.


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Its such a shame that Megs dont sell Plastx in UK any more, I have spoken to their headoffice and I have been told that the reason its been discountinued because of some names clashing with some other products here in the UK so I have to order that from States.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks to be in stock at motorgeek and CYC (here and here) amongst others. :thumb:


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Dam I couldnt find it anywheer yesterday so I ordered from US, I went for the kit instead of just plastX cost me roughly £20 including postage.

Found another product.

www.gtglass.com



Beancounter said:


> Looks to be in stock at motorgeek and CYC (here and here) amongst others. :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

salmanhamid said:


> Thanks mate, this looks fantastic, but do you have other links too?


Sorry, have had a quick look but you will just have to search through the various folders on here, I think that the studio/showroom/interiorglass/tyreswheelsexterior are the 4 main ones to search as some are a bit harder to spot as the titles dont always give them away.


----------

